# Early Scan with Twins....... .



## stickyjl

Hi All,

Just got a couple of questions for all you ladies with twins or later pregnancy with twins, I had a scan at 7 weeks which showed 2 sacs and 2 strong heartbeats 152bpm and 156bpm 

Was a total shock! but amazing news, anyway, one of the little ones sacs was almost half the size of the other, has anyone ever had this before at an early scan. 

I am now 9 weeks and counting the hours in the day until I have my 12 week scan, which is June 6th. 

Also, I dont have many pregnancy symptoms, is that suprsing with twins???? 

With my Son I hardly had any either, apart from his growing bump I could of not been pregnant at all, this time I am a little tired, and very hungry. 

Do you think everything will still be okay at 12 week scan, I've read about that Vanashing Twin Syndrome but I've never come across a story where someone actually saw both heartbeats then lost one. 


One more thing!!! Sorry..... have any of you had no morning sickness and gone on to have at least one girl???!!!!! :kiss:
I would LOVE a little girl this time, mixed twins would be fabulous or two girls! 

Only as I have a son already, but people keep telling me if you have 2 and have NO morning sickness its more likely to be 2 boys? :wacko:


----------



## ni2ki

My morning sickness was terrible, im having indentical girls, congrats x


----------



## auntcarrie

My 6 week scan showed very different sizes, in fact one they didn't even think was an embryo... Went back at 7+2 and they both had heartbeats and were closer in size. It depends a lot on where they are located and if your ultrasound technician can get a good shot. I know both the 6 week and 7 weeks scans for me were CRAZY uncomfortable as she tried to get a better look. 

I'd also say it is a good sign if you saw 2 heartbeats.

Can't help you out with the morning sickness. I had it bad both times (both times girls).


----------



## fuzzylu

just he fact they founf 2 heart beats that early is a good sign.

I had really bad morning sickness and had 2 boys

xx


----------



## stickyjl

Thanks guys, it seems like a lifetime until my 12 week scan. I keep dreaming there will only be one in there, I hope there's two! x


----------



## Mea

I had hardly any sickness and had girl/boy twins. Good lick with your scan I wouldn't worry to much about pregnancy symptoms mine were non existent in the early days.


----------



## beckyboo1980

I had exactly the same thing at my 7 weeks scan. Twin 1 was at the size they should be but twin 2 was only just found - less than half the size of the other twin and could only just find a heartbeat. 1 week later twin 1 had doubled in size and twin 2 had tripled in size!!! Both with strong heartbeats. Now 12 weeks tomorrow and had another scan last Thursday - both twins a little small for 11 weeks but growing and good strong heartbeats. Twin 2s sac is still quite a bit smaller than Twin 2s but the midwives assure me thats nothing to worry about - its just in a bit of a squashed corner and once they both get bigger they will both start fighting for a bit more space.
I haven't had too many symptoms - just exhausted and a bit of nausea.
Good luck with your twins.
Beckyboo
XXXX


----------



## ems1

I had no symptoms apart from being a little bit tired and i had two boys. x


----------



## Annie18

Hi congrats on the twins I am ten weeks Tom and apart from being tired and hungry not gad many symptoms. I saw the heartbeats at 7 week scan and I know exactly what u mean about having 12 week scan and worrying about them not being there anymore. Trying not go stress and keep telling myself it's normal to feel anxious. Good luck xx


----------



## Eternal

i have had very little sickness, esp compared to my previous pregnancies. 

Im mega tired though.


----------



## Laura2919

Hiya, Congratulations on the twins.. Its a joy. 

I didnt really have any symptoms, no morning sickness, boobies never really hurt, only that I had a bump early on. 
I had a scan at 6 weeks, 1 baby 2 sacs. Then had a scan at 8 weeks, 2 babies! 

Hope 6th June comes quick.


----------



## Ashley9603

I had an ultrasound around 5-7 weeks,showed 2 sacs,heartbeats etc.They were not any discrepancies with there sizes tho.My sister in law suffered vanishing twin syndrome twice and I dont know what causes that.I was paranoid about that as well.Just hang in there until your 12 weeks scan,Im sure all will be ok.I was also sick and fatigued really bad in the beginning.


----------

